# Trooper Sean O'Connell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Sean O'Connell*

Washington State Patrol, Washington

End of Watch: Friday, May 31, 2013

*Bio & Incident DetaiAge: Not available*

*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 5/31/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Sean O'Connell was killed when his motorcycle was struck by another vehicle as he controlled traffic in Conway, Washington.

He was struck near the intersection of Fir Island Road and Main Street and knocked to the ground at approximately 5:45 pm. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Trooper O'Connell was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Washington State Patrol for 16 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief John R. Batiste
Washington State Patrol
General Administration Bldg.
PO Box 42600
Olympia, WA 98504

Phone: (360) 596-4000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21791-trooper-sean-oconnell#ixzz2UyWjQTGb


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Trooper O'Connell


----------



## diddy2003 (Aug 30, 2012)

RIP Trooper. Another reason why my bike stays parked in the garage.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper O'Connell


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP Trooper O'Connell.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

